# Schaltschrankstrukur und EMV



## forellengarten (7 Februar 2010)

Frage an Schaltschrank-Fachleute:

Ein Einfamilienhaus mit Beckhoff-SPS. Ich zerbrech mir den Kopf wie der SPS-Schaltschrank aussehen könnte. Welche Komponenten kommen in den Steuerung-Schaltschrank, welche doch eher in einen externen Schrank und wie sieht es mit der EMV aus? Wäre der Aufbau akzeptabel oder ist er katasrophal?

Ich bitte um Eure kritische Meinung zum ersten Rohentwurf. Danke!


----------



## bohne66 (9 Februar 2010)

Also ich sehe hier im Aufbau keine Probleme. Wo sollen hier EMV-Probleme herkommen? Hochfrequente Störquellen, die Ärger machen könnten, sind keine vorhanden, oder?


----------



## marlob (9 Februar 2010)

Zur Info für einen EMV-gerechten Schaltschrankaufbau


----------



## forellengarten (10 Februar 2010)

bohne66 schrieb:


> Also ich sehe hier im Aufbau keine Probleme. Wo sollen hier EMV-Probleme herkommen? Hochfrequente Störquellen, die Ärger machen könnten, sind keine vorhanden, oder?


 
Das kann man leider nicht ganz so sehen. So erzeugt z.B jeder Schaltvorgang hochfrequente Störungen. Liegen dann Signalleitungen ungünstig so kann es zu den "seltsam, hin und wieder macht er das und das"-Problemen kommen.

@marlob:
super, danke für den Link.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (14 Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

beim durchstöbern ist mir aufgefallen, dass es zu dem Thema auch neuere Informationen gibt. z. B. das Buch über einen EMV gerechten Maschinenbau mit der  ISBN Nr.978-3-00-034399-5.
Mit unserer Felderfahrung bei der Fehlersuche an Bussystemen haben wir H. Schmitz dabei unterstützt.

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
HLG@i-v-g.de


*Besuchen Sie uns auch auf Facebook: *

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/GoehringerIVG 

*Besuchen Sie uns auch auf Youtube: *


Wie erkenne ich defekte Stecker, störende Induktivitäten, Kabelbrüche mit dem P-QT 10. Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem NetTest II, dem PBT4, dem PBT3.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjeAh5fWZqwjOT3Q4vjrGpg


*IVG Göhringer*     Mönchweg 5      71088 Holzgerlingen     Tel.:07031 607880     Fax: 07031 607881        Mobil.:0172-7671463   <http://www.i-v-g.de> 

Messgeräte für Bussysteme, Dienstleistungen an Bussystemen:   Abnahmemessungen, Troubleshooting und Schulungen für Profibus,Profinet, CAN, AS-Interface, usw.


----------



## Blockmove (14 Dezember 2013)

Dein Aufbau passt schon.
Die üblichen 230VAC und 24VDC Dinge machen keinen Ärger.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Dein Aufbau passt schon.
> Die üblichen 230VAC und 24VDC Dinge machen keinen Ärger.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Hans-Ludwig hat nur den alten Thread hervorgekramt um ein
bisschen Werbung in eigener Sache zu machen. Der Beitrag 
unterscheidet sich nicht von der Signatur.


----------



## UniMog (14 Dezember 2013)

vergiss es... alter Beitrag


----------



## Blockmove (14 Dezember 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hans-Ludwig hat nur den alten Thread hervorgekramt um ein
> bisschen Werbung in eigener Sache zu machen. Der Beitrag
> unterscheidet sich nicht von der Signatur.



Ja da hast du leider Recht.
Wenn ich so denke was da vor x-Jahren für ein Theater um EMV gemacht wurde ...
Alle paar Jahre eben eine neue Sau die durchs Dorf getrieben wird.
Damals EMV, jetzt MRL und morgen Industrie 4.0.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jochenjochenjochen (14 Dezember 2013)

Hausautomation, Wago, Beckhoff, Siemens, ... sind alles ganz nette Steuerungen!

Meine Frage:
Ich werde im kommenden Jahr ein kleines Eigenheim bauen. Wie bekomme ich eine Hausautomation am besten untergebracht? Schaltschrank, Zählerschrank, Unterverteilung, .....! Hat jemand ein paar positiv / negativ Beispiele wie die Installation untergebracht wurde? Vielleicht ein Bild der Unterverteilung?

Vielen Dank!

MFG

Jochen


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2013)

Die Frage ist nicht so ganz pauschal zu beantworten, aber ein eigener Schaltschrank im Technikraum ist bei aufwendiger Homeautomation sicher nicht verkehrt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jochenjochenjochen (15 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Dieter,

es ist mir klar, das individuelle Lösungen nie pauschal beantwortet werden können. Wir bauen bei uns in der Firma selber Schaltschränke. Ich nehme mir Bilder ähnlicher Maschinen oder gute gelösten Schaltschrankaufbau zur Hand um jahrelange Erfahrungen einfließen zu lassen um dennoch einen noch nie gebauten Schaltschrank in perfektion zu bauen. Ich bin im Maschinenbau unterwegs und nicht in der Hausautomation. So sind ein paar Bilder mit einer Haussteurung äußerst interessant für mich!

Sprich:     gut kopiert ist halb studiert


Bei mir wird es wohl eine WAGO-Steuerung 750-881 werden, alle anderen  Unterverteilungen mit verschiedenen Controllern sind auch interessant  für mich..

Danke

MFG

Jochen


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2013)

@Jochen

Wago ist sicher eine gute Wahl. Ich hab eine 750-841 verbaut.

Um irgendeine vernünftige Aussage zum Aufbau / Schaltschrank zu treffen, musst erstmal klar sein, wie und was du automatisieren willst.
Wenn du alle Sensoren und Aktoren auf die SPS führen willst, dann brauchst du heftig Platz.
Setzt du zusätzlich Bussysteme KNX und/oder DALI ein, dann brauchst du erheblich weniger Platz.
Ausserdem stellt sich die Frage welche Aktoren du verwendest. Du kannst KNX-Unterputz-Aktoren oder Aktoren für die Verteilung einsetzen.

Die Spannbreite reicht somit vom Etagenverteiler bis zum 1,20x2m-Schaltschrank.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (15 Dezember 2013)

Schließe mich da Dieter an. Erstmal das Soll zu Papier bringen und schauen was und wieviel. Dann überlegen was kann ich ggf anders/besser machen. Je nach Größe wäre ja auch ein Koppler denkbar. 
Was du aber meiner Meinung nach machen solltest die Wago in einen Separaten Schrank packen. Zu einem ist da die Sache mit dem Platz auf der Hutschine zum anderen genug Reserve einplanen und dann wird das schon. Eine gute Vorplanung ist fast so wichtig wie gutes Kopieren, denn das bringt dir alles nix wenn du beim Bau feststellst das fehlt das wäre auch noch toll und das wird kommen 
Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Planen, umsetzen und dann irgendwann mal Genießen


----------



## Togamo (11 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Die ganzen Sachen habe ich im Keller in einem kleinen seperaten Raum in einem Schrank verstaut. So stört es niemanden 

Grüße

Bernd


----------

